# What is the difference between the QX9650 and the Q9650



## Scubie67

Other than the fact that one is called "extreme " and will cost twice as much as the other?


----------



## taylormsj

The extreme chip has an unlocked multiplier


----------



## Scubie67

taylormsj said:


> The extreme chip has an unlocked multiplier



Will the unlocked multi reach that high or is it just wasted and you would be better off with Q9650 for practicality?


----------



## .k0D

If you want quad Q9450 is the best - performance/price ratio.
Intel Extreme is for serious overclockers and/or rich people .


----------



## Scubie67

The Q9550 is supposed to replace the Q9450 at same price point with Base higher clock and .5 more multi.I was just curious about the Q9650 because I think they are going to stop producing 775 chipsets I would get a as high enough that would do me for 3 or 4 years.I would  probably upgrade at whatever is 2 generations above the nehalem (sp?).Have to get a new MB anyways so I wouldnt count on getting one a of the extreme 775 as from what I have seen they dont lower the prices on those much anyways


----------



## just a noob

extreme is just an unlocked multiplier which means no ocing without using fsb to a certain extent


----------



## StrangleHold

just a noob said:


> extreme is just an unlocked multiplier which means no ocing without using fsb to a certain extent


 
You just contradicted yourself

Have a unlocked multiplier means you dont have to use your FSB to overclock, not that it means (no) overclocking without using the FSB.


----------

